# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Apna bhi koi saathi hota

## sikandar107

*A song -

Dil ki tamanna ki mastee mein, manzil se bhi door nikalte
Apna bhi koi saathi hota, hum behkate chalte chalte
Dil ki tamanna..........

Saathi mila, yun tou maghar, raste mein tha chandee ka mehal
Chandee ki nagaree bhayee usse hum, reh gaye aankhein malte malte
Dil ki tamanna ........

Yadoon ki dhoop aankhon mein hai, daaman ki hasrat haathon mein hai
Raaton ki tanhayee mein tanhaa, thak gaye rahee chalte chalte
Dil ki tamanna ki mastee mein, manzil se bhi door nikalte
Apna bhi koi saathi hota, hum bhi behkate chalte chalte
Dil ki tamanna...........................*

----------


## Tulip

ye konsa song hai? wese hamari tou dil ki tamana poori hochuki ab apko all the best kehtey hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

MashAllah !!  hahahahahaha

----------

